# New.



## Xanzia (Feb 19, 2017)

Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanzia said:


> Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.


You mean like this?







or this






Those are two Democrat State Senators from Californicate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanzia said:


> Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.



I have perfect teeth.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.
> ...


And these are the two gentlemen's horses they rode in on.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2017)

Bad Joke


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome.

Do you want x rays today?

We recommend political flossing twice a day.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2017)

Another lib x thing ....makes ya go hhhmmmmm


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.
> ...



WTF?!  






Um


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2017)

I was in Palm Beach a few days ago, having breakfast at the Four Seasons with this perfect looking woman with her perfect looking teeth and eating $15 toast, wondering "How the hell do you get such perfect white teeth?"  She came across as an empty, shallow, corporate vessel.  But then, we started talking about investing, and what her firm was doing with all our money, and I thought, "OK, this is cool."

And that's my teeth story.




Oh, and welcome to the OP, who is probably a sock.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome.

Do you take them out at night?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.
> ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2017)

where is Shelly?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Do you take them out at night?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2017)

Xanzia said:


> Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 19, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.



Um, no, no I'd better not comment


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 20, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.


Hoss!

It's time for dinner and you need to get out of the basement.

And you need to stop playing with the vagina pumps while you are down there.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Xanzia said:
> ...


You may not.

But I will!


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 20, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Very funny thread.  It make Toro  laff.


----------



## Xanzia (Feb 27, 2017)

Having now seen Tom Perez's hideous teeth, particularly that weird yellow bottom set, I must withdraw my application to this site, and retire from armchair politics forever.

I would also caution the Dems that Tom is most definitely *not* the voice of future America unless it sounds like it's being strangled and had its throat cut at the same time (or maybe he just had a sore throat on his recent ABC interview with George S).  I sincerely hope he smells better than he looks and sounds, or his stink will be up there with VX nerve agent as a toxin.


----------



## sabashahid (Apr 26, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Do you take them out at night?


lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Apr 26, 2017)

Xanzia said:


> Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.


His name is Rand Paul. So now as we can tell you prefer teeth over brains. If your surface judgements extend to your politics you had better wear a cup.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 29, 2017)

Holy shit


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Holy shit



Holy shit at what?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Xanzia said:
> 
> 
> > Let me introduce myself by telling you about how even and white my teeth are, both top AND bottom.  I think my main motivation for becoming a political critic is the terrible state of politician's teeth, particularly the bottom set.  This appears to be particularly prevalent among Right-Wingers such as Giuliani, and Paul Rand. I hope to discover what causes such evident oral rotting.
> ...



*"So now as we can tell you prefer teeth over brains." *

I have perfect teeth and an exquisite brain 

So I support teeth_ and_ brains


----------

